# [SOLVED] Outlook 2010:The Linked Image Cannot Be Displayed



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

In some e-mails I receive, the images are not shown and the following message is displayed instead.

"The linked image cannot be displayed. The file may have been moved, renamed or deleted. Verify that the link points to the correct file and location"

It is inconsistent, as some emails display fully and others do not.

Any ideas?

T


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2010:The Linked Image Cannot Be Displayed*

The error message suggests you're being sent emails with invalid links. It's not a problem you can fix - the sender needs to fix it.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2010:The Linked Image Cannot Be Displayed*

Thanks macropod.

Just wanted to be sure it was not my settings. I'll close.

T


----------

